

Why Scrum Should Basically Just Die in a Fire - gcoleman
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2014/09/why-scrum-should-basically-just-die-in.html

======
DupDetector
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8334905](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8334905)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8352235](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8352235)

